# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  تحديث هواتف HTC لأندرويد المصاصة 5.0

## mohamed73

بعد الإعلان الرسمي عن إصدار أندرويد  الجديد Android Lollipop من جوجل قامت شركة HTC بالإعلان عن أن هواتفها  الرئيسية مثل One M8 و One M7 ستحصل على التحديث الرسمي لهذا الإصدار في  خلال 90 يوم من لحظة الإعلان عنه ولكنها لم تذكر توقيت محدد.   اليوم صرح أحد المصادر أن التحديث  الجديد أندرويد المصاصة 5.0 سيصل لمعظم هواتف HTC الجديدة متضمنة الحزمة  البرمجية Eye Experience والتي أعلنت HTC مؤخراً أنها ستصل لبعض هواتفها  الجديد ولكن ستختلف المميزات من هاتف لآخر حسب درجة تصنيفه.  *كما أعلن هذا المصدر عن الهواتف التي ستحصل على تحديث أندرويد المصاصة 5.0 مع المواعيد وهي كالآتي:*   هواتف HTC One M8 و HTC One M7 اصدار جوجل بلاي GPE ستحصل على  التحديث بين شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر القادمين أما الإصدارات العادية ذات  الواجهة Sense UI ستحصل على التحديث في شهري يناير وفبراير.أما الهواتف Desire EYE, One (M8) Dual SIM, One (M7) Dual SIM,  One (E8), One (E8) Dual SIM, و Butterfly 2 ستحصل على التحديث في الفترة  ما بين شهري يناير ومارس.الهاتفان HTC One Mini 2 و Desire 816 سيحصلان على التحديث في شهري مارس وابريل من العام القادم.أما الهواتف One Max, One Mini, و Butterfly S في خطة التحديث أيضاً للعام القادم في الفترة ما بين مارس ومايو.أما الهاتف الجديد Desire 820 ذو المعمارية 64 بت وباقي هواتف HTC  التي تعمل بمعالجات ميدياتك ما زالوا تحت الدراسة وطبقاً للمصدر ليس من  المؤكد حصولهم على التحديث الجديد.

----------


## ezzat2007

بارك الله فيك  مميز في متابعاتك

----------


## kamel16442

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## sesosat

merciiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

